# 12 Points Clear



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done United.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

United.....Isnt that a kind of buscuit?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Well done United.


That 3 points looks like the Premiership title









Well done today though ..... grudgingly


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

As a Gooner, I congratulate them and wish them all the best and continuing success in keeping Chelski off the top spot.

This season.

_I'd still like to punch Ronaldo tho._

_(And Rio)_


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Only the Mancs could play for a draw and end up with the win









That's the second smash and grab in a week.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Chelsea have had their fair share of last minute goals too.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Roy said:


> Chelsea have had their fair share of last minute goals too.


I'm sure they have. I'm not a Chelsea fan so I don't care.

That doesn't change the fact that the Mancs have been extremely spawny in their last two matches. I'm sure they'll take the Title now


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

:toot:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roy said:


> Well done United.


What did they deliver another 12 pints?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've been to a game today. Took my youngest to his first away game, I chose it carefully, a ramshackle "old style" football ground (not stadium) and a guaranteed win.









Lost to 4-1 to rock bottom Rotherham who haven't won for months.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

That's football, Mark!

United are just quietly and efficiently getting on with a great season with a good team while some of us have "issues off". Good luck to them.


----------

